# What's Jamis Got in Store for 2015?



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

Wondering when any 2015 model news will start popping up for the Jamis road line?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

JasonScottCarter said:


> Wondering when any 2015 model news will start popping up for the Jamis road line?


I was in my LBS yesterday, no news and we have a distributor right here, in Miami.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Here ya go:

All-New Jamis Renegade Carbon Adventure Bike Looks to Crush the Tushar. Again.


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

I have gotten word that all of the 2015 Xenith Endura models will have rim brakes only :thumbsup:, so I can't imagine the Xenith line will have any disk brake options.

Glad to see Jamis isn't going down the same path as Giant with their endurance line.

I was also told photos and specs will be released in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

ncskiman said:


> I have gotten word that all of the 2015 Xenith Endura models will have rim brakes only :thumbsup:, so I can't imagine the Xenith line will have any disk brake options.
> 
> Glad to see Jamis isn't going down the same path as Giant with their endurance line.
> 
> I was also told photos and specs will be released in the next 2-3 weeks.


Good to hear. I don't want disc brakes!


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Jun 29, 2014)

Found some good deals on current Icon Elites, and Xeniths...wonder if they will go down at all once August rolls around for closeouts?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Check with your Jamis dealer. My LBS has a 2015 catalog, although I haven't had a peek at it yet.


----------

